# [ANZEIGE] Xbox Series X kaufen: Hier lässt sich die neue Xbox am Releasetag bestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Xbox Series X kaufen: Hier lässt sich die neue Xbox am Releasetag bestellen*

						Am 10. November erscheint Microsofts Next-Gen-Konsole Xbox Series X. Wie Microsoft per Twitter mitgeteilt hat, erhalten ausgewählte Händler wieder eine limitierte Menge an Xbox Series X und Xbox Series S. Wir haben alle Infos dazu! 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Xbox Series X kaufen: Hier lässt sich die neue Xbox am Releasetag bestellen*


----------

